# Android System Sensor Usage



## WeavShow (Sep 24, 2011)

I noticed a couple days ago that my battery seemed to be getting really hot when I was just browsing the internet or reading email, so I checked spare parts to see if anything weird was going on. I noticed Android System had a sensor usage at least as long as the running time. I don't have auto-brightness or anything that should be using the sensor enabled, so I checked with aLogCat, and saw this message repeating every few seconds when the screen is on:

D/PhoneApp( 1789):
updateProximitySensorMode: state = IDLE
D/PhoneApp( 1789):
updateProximitySensorMode: lock already released

Anybody with a little more experience know what's going on? Seems like something is wrong with the proximity sensor, but I'm not sure how to figure out exactly what's going on, or what to do about it. Thanks for any insight!


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

Hmm mines showing over 3 hours for dialer and 2.5 for android system. Ive had my phone off the charger for around 3 hours with no phone calls. Im also curious about this now.


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

ImaComputa said:


> Hmm mines showing over 3 hours for dialer and 2.5 for android system. Ive had my phone off the charger for around 3 hours with no phone calls. Im also curious about this now.


@ ImaComputa, stop all the downloading?


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

droidxchat said:


> @ ImaComputa, stop all the downloading?


Hahaha thats where I got my name from.


----------



## WeavShow (Sep 24, 2011)

I flashed MIUI to see if it made a difference and it didn't, so it must be something in the .602 kernel? ImaComputa, I also saw Dialer at one point, but I've seen it in YouTube (?), too. I'm guessing the app it shows is just a symptom of the Android System usage.

I suppose it COULD just be erroneous reporting in Spare Parts - if I understand it correctly, native GB doesn't have the files that Spare Parts used to read, so you can't even see the sensor usage. I'm not sure how MIUI and CM7 come up with the info.


----------



## jbrock98 (Jun 20, 2011)

WeavShow said:


> I flashed MIUI to see if it made a difference and it didn't, so it must be something in the .602 kernel? ImaComputa, I also saw Dialer at one point, but I've seen it in YouTube (?), too. I'm guessing the app it shows is just a symptom of the Android System usage.
> 
> I suppose it COULD just be erroneous reporting in Spare Parts - if I understand it correctly, native GB doesn't have the files that Spare Parts used to read, so you can't even see the sensor usage. I'm not sure how MIUI and CM7 come up with the info.


i'm on stock 602 rooted and went to download the spare arts app and in its description it says that with the new GB kernel wont register correctly


----------



## WeavShow (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah, CM7 and MIUI must have their own battery tracking or something, because Spare Parts won't work with stock GB.

Although, I just realized I was experiencing the problem on the Froyo CM7, so it's probably not just an error in the battery tracking.


----------

